# Is keeping a single male in a tank for life bad?



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 48" x 12" x 15 i was thinking about keeping a lone EBJD or Fire mouth or Blue acara or T-bar or a Salvini. I am guessing the tank is too small to have two cichlids of this size in it. Personally i only have experience with SA dwarf cichlids. I'm just looking for some info as to what i could keep in the tank. Currently the tank is heavily planted, but i could quite easily hardscape it with rocks. Maybe specific hardscaping would be nesscesary to keep two males? Obvioulsy two of the smaller, less aggro males such as sajicas and firemouths?

Just to clarify i could be completely wrong with any of these judgements as i have never kept larger cichlids.


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

YES keeping a single male alone for life is bad! he is going to be super stressed out because he has no way of getting his "release" if you know what I mean :wink:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Unlike humans fish male fish don't really think about spawning if there is no female present. Thats why all male tanks work so well. There may be territorial issues, but not sexual frustration.

They can be kept as a single "wet pet" but he might be lonely since cichlids are rather social fish. If you go with the smaller one you mentioned then you could easily do a pair (m/f) or sometimes two females. Two single males of any species will likely fight a lot. Another option is to do the single male and then give him either some non cichlid tankmates or choose a smaller single cichlid to be a friend.


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

Joking. You have a 4 foot long breeder. There are plenty of things you can do with that. It's a little shallow but that's fine.

I would argue that you could keep an EBJD and 2 firemouths OR an EBJD, a firemouth, and a sal if you wanted.


----------



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

I think i'll either go for, an EBJD/JD and some dithers. Or a pair of Sajica's, or a mixture of FM's, Salvinis and Sajicas, a MAX of three fish in that combo though!


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I would hesitate to put an EBJD with a Salvini in a smaller tank....Sals are usually pretty rough on tankmates, and EJBD are known to be a bit delicate.

It isn't bad to keep a single male "wet pet" by itself---you just have to give it something to do. People often put ping pong balls in with them to push around---I've never really done that though.

I usually do the single cichlid with non-cichlid tankmates, and that would be my recommendation. Most cichlids will get along surprisingly well with most non-bite sized fish. A Blue Acara or EBJD will likely be the most peaceful choices, and will leave you with a lot of options for tankmates. A Salvini will be the least compatible...you'll have to choose tankmates more carefully.

Whatever you choose...the key is setting up the tank correctly. For example, A Blue Acara with 6-7 Buenes Aires Tetras and a Bristlenose Pleco. Have a decorated area on one side of the tank, but leave the other 2/3 with a more open swimming area--so the tetras can avoid any aggression.

Or as mentioned---you could easily do a pair of firemouths or blue acaras in that tank. If It's well decorated and you are really lucky---you might be able to get away with a pair of each---but that isn't likely. You also might be able to do a pair of either with some fast moving dithers like giant danios--but again, that would take some luck. To get a bonded pair of cichlids, buy 6-8 of the species you want, then remove the extras after a pair is formed.


----------



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

All fish discussed interest me! I'd love to keep any of them. Are regular jack dempseys the same as EBJD's, in the way that, do they have the same temperament and grow to the same size?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

EBJD (electric blue jack dempsy) is a resessive gene color variant of regular JDs. Same personality and requirements, though the EBJD seem to be a bit more delicate health wise while young and are predominantly male.


----------



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, i might be tempted just to get the regular JD then. Also, the water in my area is fairly soft and acidic pH of around 6.5 would it be better for a green terror?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The Central Americans all do better in harder, alkaline water, much like for the Africans. With your water parameters I would take a look at the South American species (GT would work). They will be much more suited to your water and your wouldn't have to alter it for them.


----------



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect.


----------



## Luda (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info by the way! Appreciated greatly.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've kept and bred many Central American Cichlids in soft acidic water... including EBJDs...

While I agree/understand the water they naturally come from is harder (GH) neutral (PH) water, mathcing their natrual waters is not required to keep one healthy in an aquarium.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I say go with a GT I loved mine. Lots of personality and a beautiful fish.


----------

